# What Bow Sites would you recommend?



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

simple spott hogg

you just can't go wrong


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Axcel Armortech HD

Jake


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well it depends on what u want single pin or multiple pins?
if u want multiple i would also go with the spott hog ive had it on my bow and its rock solid light and very easy to adjust! single pin i have no idea lol


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

If you're getting a single go with any off the HHA's.

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

sure-loc makes a good sight that looks like an HHA.


----------



## oregonshooter68 (Apr 24, 2010)

anything by sure loc,viper,extreme,i dont thank theres a bad site made today it just depends on what you want .or how much money you want to spend. i usetoxonics ive used them for years i just like them(personnal preference)


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

do you want single pin, multi pin, and what types of axis (such as 3rd axis adjustment) because sword has a twilight hunter and there are many more sights that have axis adjustments


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

For hunting- CBE Sniper

For target- CBE quad lite


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I would go to a shop and check em all out.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> I would go to a shop and check em all out.


x1

Jake


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks i actually just bought a bulls eye grave dancer by copper john


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

The sword Twilight hunter is a really bright sight at a lower price, spot hog is great, axcel is great but expensive along with the spot hogs.
I would buy either an Extreme, Toxonics, Black Gold, or a Viper. Viper's sights are much like Extreme's sights but Vipers have metal pin guards and Extreme has plastic pin guards.
I have a Viper mainly because it matches my Z7 and they were only $130 but I was going to order an Extreme


----------

